
What It Takes to Be in the 1% Around the World - raz32dust
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-02-07/how-to-be-in-the-richest-1-around-the-world
======
raz32dust
Curious what people think about this - is this the right metric? What about
being top 1% of wealth instead of income?

Also, is country the right granularity? Take the US for example. It is so vast
that being 1% overall is rarely going to be relevant. Your daily life is
affected by the wealth in the area where you live, so it makes more sense to
see what it takes to be in the 1% in your neighborhood (say 50 km/30mi radius)

